# Check out our TT with S6 19s!



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

What do you think?
















And here's a new Cab with Stasis Suspension and Time Attack Volk 19s


















_Modified by M this 1! at 4:20 PM 6-30-2007_


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (M this 1!)*

I really like the TT on the S6s, very well done.
The Volks look good on the B7 cab, but would look better on a white cab IMO.


----------



## kenny88 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (Wimbledon)*

can i get it from you guy??/nice......................... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JeffreyTT (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (M this 1!)*

The TT looks great, especially the color!


----------



## LazyT (Jul 23, 2006)

Who are the geek twins in the first photo? You need to photo shop them out.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (LazyT)*

We're who you'll see when you come in! 
and yes, you can get this stuff from us. the TT pictured is for sale.


----------



## newlu (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_We're who you'll see when you come in! 
and yes, you can get this stuff from us. the TT pictured is for sale.

is it 3.2 or 2.0??


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (newlu)*

2.0t w/ good options. Have 3.2s of course too.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

Awesome.


----------



## gli-din04 (Jun 15, 2005)

TT with S6 wheels looks great. I'm thinking red with gunmetal wheels would look even better.


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (gli-din04)*

time attack volks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xzero109 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (gt[I])*

nice rides


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (xzero109)*

geeks lol thats too funny


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (Audifollow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i think i just threw up alittle in my mouth

i have to agree with this guy^^
seriously, neither of those wheels look good on either of those cars. the S6 wheels on the TT look weird and don't work with the car at all, and JDM drift wheels on an Audi luxury/sports car?? sorry, but you have horrible taste my friend. you might want to try some RH's on that TT


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*

There's a difference between horrible taste and not liking it.
horrible taste is having airbags on a VW.


----------



## ZroDfx (Jul 15, 2005)

I think those S6 19s look sharp on the TT, and it's cool to see something different on the car.
And everybody should stop picking on those two nerds in the first photo. If it weren't for nerds, we wouldn't have message boards like this one, OK?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (ZroDfx)*

What, was that a back handed compliment there?








It's _aboooot_ time someone stood up for us.


----------



## ZroDfx (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_It's _aboooot_ time someone stood up for us.

Nice try, but I'm just working up here for a while, I'm not one of "them".
What else you got? (Besides a shirt from "Yesterday's Man"?)


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

19's on the TT are too small...


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

2 very nice rides http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (Wimbledon)*

Dork alert!









_Quote, originally posted by *Wimbledon* »_The Volks look good on the B7 cab, but would look better on a white cab IMO.

x2


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (OEMpl.us)*

just curious. would one be able to special order a TT with the 20" B7 RS4 wheels? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (JETTA420)*

B7 RS4s are 19s as well. we could order you a car and get you 20" though


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (M this 1!)*

Dork #2 checking in this thread.


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_B7 RS4s are 19s as well. we could order you a car and get you 20" though

ok great, just curious because i was at my local audi dealer and noticed an A8 with the 20" sport wheels, similar to the B7 19"s.
just hoping it was an option. thanks for clarifying! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: i know glow/papaya orange or sprint blue isnt an option in the states, but out of curiousity, can it be special ordered? i was on audiworld and theres a guy from the states, that said he had a papaya orange special ordered.










_Modified by JETTA420 at 10:39 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (JETTA420)*

It can be done, but very, very hard


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_It can be done, but very, very hard

good. mmmm, RS4-sprint blue..


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (M this 1!)*









Make sure you change the direction of the Right FRONT tyre before you take this car for a test drive!


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (M this 1!)*

hey m1, could you verify if the 2009 TT-S will be available in sprint blue? Over at TTTech, a euro TT owner said it would be available in next years lineup. But, of course, it could be a euro only color.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (JETTA420)*

they don't list that stuff this far out. colors are tough.
as far as the directional tires, this car actually only had wheels on this side of it for photos only. they were the rears off our White A3, hence one being reversed. but good eye


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (M this 1!)*

I think the S4 deserves a classier set of wheels other than those Volks... My two-cents.


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_I think the S4 deserves a classier set of wheels other than those Volks... My two-cents.

most certainly.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_I think the S4 deserves a classier set of wheels other than those Volks... My two-cents.

The Cab is actually an A4 3.2 S-Line


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (JLoh)*

k... but still.


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Check out our TT with S6 19s! (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_k... but still.


----------



## BMP_Sickness (Sep 1, 2004)

what kind of crazy a$$ uber dealership is this? cars look dope tho guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burton71 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElevatedGaze* »_
i have to agree with this guy^^
seriously, neither of those wheels look good on either of those cars. the S6 wheels on the TT look weird and don't work with the car at all, and JDM drift wheels on an Audi luxury/sports car?? sorry, but you have horrible taste my friend. you might want to try some RH's on that TT








Based on the car in your sig, your opinion on if a car looks good or not is null and void.


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (burton71)*

lol these cars are so hot we can even keep them on the showroom guest love the wheels upgrades.


----------

